# Rats Tinkling Outside the Cage



## windyridge (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi,

I introduced myself in the appropriate thread and now I have a question. To our horror we discovered that the rats are peeing sometimes outside of the cage. This is not good as the cage is on a chest of drawers and is ruining it. Also it's in my son's room and that's a little unsanitary. How do you keep the rats peeing *in* the cage? they are both females.

Also my son lets them nibble on his fingers. is this ok or will it lead to painful biting later?

To see them and the cage go here:

http://onaridge.blogspot.com/2007/10/another-one-saved-from-snake.html

and here:

http://onaridge.blogspot.com/2007/09/i-smell-rat.html


----------



## New2rats (Oct 4, 2007)

We have a multi level cage, and my girls do sometimes pee while on the second or third lvls. We also keep the cage on a wood surface. I haven't eliminated the problem, but I help it by putting the cage on a towel and washing the towel every couple of days. Also, I plan to try litter training, maybe they will learn to keep it in the box, instead of pushing their tails out the third story, :? :lol:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

We put a plastic mat down under the rat cage to protect the carpet. 

The nibbling should be okay, but make sure he 'eeps' or squeaks at them if they bite too hard so they know their limits.


----------

